# France to Spain Via N934 Col El Portalet



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Can anyone help with a tunnel height on the D934 south of Laruns heading for the Col El Portalet, looks a tad low too me but searching google earth I cannot see a roadside sign giving the height, that may be good thing or it has fell down and cannot be seen :roll:

N42°58'45.16" W0°25'22.71"

Thanks in anticipation 

Bob


----------



## TIM57 (Feb 11, 2012)

Col de Portalet is 1794m, closed from late October until May, depending on the season.
Tim


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Tim I should have mentioned it will the 2nd week of April when we attempt the Col and was hoping it would be open, it was that tunnel that was causing me concern as it would mean back tracking to Orolon and going through the Somport tunnel.

Did the Col du Somport last year at that time and got over easily with clear roads but deep snow at roadside, also done the Col de Tourmalet at that time of year with only a small problem with ice.

Thanks 
Bob


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

We came home (northbound) late last May, it's spectacular but would not fancy doing the route southbound, it has some very narrow, steep and twisty sections on the French side (north face) and you are on the outside 8O. 
On the Spanish side (south face) the A136 is a motorway by comparison.

As for the tunnel, it's just an avalanche protection, see the attached photos of snow on the side of the road and of the 'tunnel'. I cant recall if there was a hight restriction posted by I fitted in with plenty to spare at 2.98m. Google Street View


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Thank you for your comments Jean-Luc, the avalanche bridges I was aware of it was the tunnel just south of Laruns I was concerned about (apart from the maybe snow covered roads in mid April) 

As for going from the route South too North I was also concerned about the narrow sections in that area with having the rock walls on my side of the road, looking at Google some of them appear too require you to use the opposite side of the road to avoid contact with the rock face.

There are a couple of narrow villages to get through but that is par for the course on French mountain roads.

If I was travelling solo I would still do the north/south route (if pass was open) but I have 3 other m/hs travelling with me all of them 8mts long or longer in my case, and I do not wish to put them under any pressure or danger, it is too much responsibility and takes the enjoyment out of the trip.

Regards
Bob


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Have a look HERE Bob, that truck, which would be well over 3m high, can only have come through the tunnel, and although I don't recall it, which means I mustn't have given it a second thought, we must have come through also. 
As I said before we are just a shade under 3m ate 2.98,


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Yes I had spotted the cement truck and I figured it must have come through the tunnel I suppose I wanted conformation someone else had the same idea :roll: 

You had not been on the Jamesons the previous night had you, I think I would have remembered a tunnel like that  as it must have been a sight approaching it from the South.

Thanks again for your comments and I will gather updated information when we eventually reach a point on our trip around Bordeaux, before we have to make a detour or change of route.

It certainly looks a stunning drive with great scenery so one way or the other we will eventually get to see it.

Happy New Year.

Bob


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

The tunnel was the easy bit, at the top we had low cloud and visibility of about five metres, we had to make some of the decent in 1st. gear and no throttle to keep the speed down to see where we were going.

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmm Jameson, particularly Special Reserve 12 y.o.
I can actually smell it being distilled when the wind is from the east as I live less than a Km from from the distillery  :lol: :wink:

Google Map


----------



## ColinC (Oct 19, 2007)

*tunnel south of Laruns*

Went through in September. Our A-class is 2.85m. Saw several full size coaches using this road so you should be OK.

Colin


----------

